# Do you know the name of this song?



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all. I know this is something weird but I am looking for a song's title and singer I heard it quite a few times in radios recently and also used in a commercial shown at the cinemas(either pepsi/coca cola adv). It is an arabic dance song and the only thing I understand from its words is "Ya Habibi" in chorus part and a male is singing. Does anyone know which song is this?:fingerscrossed: Thanks for all help


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gurkanrtr said:


> understand from its words is "Ya Habibi" in chorus



It's called "Every Arabic Song Ever Recorded, Ever" and should be on iTunes.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Bahahahahha ^ #yellanow


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

BTW why are *male* singers singing "ya habibi"? Shouldn't it be "ya habibti"? Or maybe it's one of the "don't ask, don't tell" things?

Last time I've asked one of my sadikis about this, he needed a cold reboot.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Try.... Singer: abdelhaleem Hafez

Song title.. I think habiby
Try it. 

Is it classic? I mean not club like.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

simply me said:


> Try.... Singer: abdelhaleem Hafez
> 
> Song title.. I think habiby
> Try it.
> ...


I know it is very difficult to find it since many songs have "Ya habibi" in it and very few people listen/knew Arabic Unfortunately, he wasn't Abdelhaleem Hafez. It is a new song, club like, not classic. I heard it in radios while driving. Also it is used in Pepsi or Coca Cola advertisement shown in Voxx cinemas before movie begins.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

gurkanrtr said:


> I know it is very difficult to find it since many songs have "Ya habibi" in it and very few people listen/knew Arabic Unfortunately, he wasn't Abdelhaleem Hafez. It is a new song, club like, not classic. I heard it in radios while driving. Also it is used in Pepsi or Coca Cola advertisement shown in Voxx cinemas before movie begins.


Have you tried to Shazam it?


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Have you tried to Shazam it?


Nope. If I have the sample of song, I will upload it to somewhere on net and be more specific for my search.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The most famous OLD 'habibi' song - Habibi ya nour el Ain - by Amr Diab. Brings back many, many happy memories


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheb Mami also has a song with ya habibi lyrics in it....not sure that is what you are looking for...


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

If you have a smartphone, next time download an app called Shazam. It listens to the sond and tells you what it is if it recognises it. Pretty impressive, although im not too sure how it works for songs in different languages.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

This is what you might be looking for..


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

damien699 said:


> If you have a smartphone, next time download an app called Shazam. It listens to the sond and tells you what it is if it recognises it. Pretty impressive, although im not too sure how it works for songs in different languages.


If Shazam can't find it, try SoundHound. 



Can you describe the Pepsi/Coca Cola ad? That would help.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

Nope still couldn't find it. I don't remember the ad very well. There was a coke machine and singer was singing near it. But I know some part of the music of song, I will sing/record and upload to some place on net. Maybe, someone might recognise it?  I am on Eid holiday, not good connection here, will prepare it when I come back to Dubai? Thanks all for your help&efforts. Cheers.


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw this on TV a few days ago. Is this it?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

SC88 said:


> I saw this on TV a few days ago. Is this it?
> 
> yalla now pepsi - YouTube


When gurkanrtr said 'There was a coke machine and singer was singing near it .' ... in an instant ,this was exactly the song that came to my mind SO this should be the song that gurkanrtr is looking for !!!


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

ibkiss said:


> When gurkanrtr said 'There was a coke machine and singer was singing near it .' ... in an instant ,this was exactly the song that came to my mind SO this should be the song that gurkanrtr is looking for !!!


Yeah, this has got to be it. But, he did mention the singer says "ya habibi" in the chorus, unless he misheard it, and it was actually "yallaaaaa".  

This song's actually an instrumental called Step Up by a band named Stereo Thrill. 
Step Up | Stereo Thrill

You owe me big time, gurkanrtr.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

Nope, not this one, this is Yallaaa. There was "Ya habibi" lyrics in the song that I watched  OK, I will record with my voice the chorus part's rhythm and upload to somewhere on net and share it with you. If you have any friends listening Arabic songs, they might know. I heard it also several times in radio. Let me record it and share with you  Thanks again for all efforts!


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Byja said:


> BTW why are male singers singing "ya habibi"? Shouldn't it be "ya habibti"? Or maybe it's one of the "don't ask, don't tell" things? Last time I've asked one of my sadikis about this, he needed a cold reboot.


While it is grammatically correct to say habibi to the male and habibi for the female. The word habibi is used for both. It's more like a way if talking and has nothing to do with don't ask or don't tell cause now I told you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vildadalen said:


> While it is grammatically correct to say habibi to the male and habibi for the female. The word habibi is used for both. It's more like a way if talking and has nothing to do with don't ask or don't tell cause now I told you


I think habibti, although used for women mostly, actually means 'little darling'.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, I just recorded my voice&uploaded to net. It is at:

ya-habibi.m4a

To open the file use VLC, Quicktime or any other media player supporting .m4a format. Now we are very close to find the name&singer of the song. Cheers.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

Nope, still looking for the song (


----------

